# Terradons, how to use them?



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok, I hear Terradons are good harrasing troops, but I don't see it, Drop Rocks isn't that great, in combat they suck, the oly thing I see is fly to a warmachine get in combat with it and it can't shoot anymore since it will be i combat like forever, is that all they are good for or did I miss some of the usefull things( I guess that's it), how do I use them well??


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Poisoned projectiles. The bane of war machine crew, who, as a general rule, have low bad armour. If a unit of 3 terradons neutralises 2 warmachines, thats 2 less things blowing your saurus to bits.
Also, creatures such as the bloodthirster, giants and whatnot are usually subseptable to poison. So if they knock a wound or two off of a big beasty, that makes them a little less difficult to deal with in CC.
And they fly, so running down fleeing infantry is easy.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

But how do I kill the warmachine, 3 poisoned javelins won't kill anything!


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

They also have the hit and run attack going for them. Do not know the fine details of that but its supposed to be good. If I'm correct the ability lets them fall back after a combat round and autorally the next phase, ready to charge again. So in fact you keep the upperhand by continually charging your enemy and receive charge bonuses and the important strike first. 
However do keep in mind that this tactic will only work if you actually can kill your enemy before they strike you back in the one round of combat you do. So stay away from heavily armoured and/or high toughness units. Fast cavalry, basic infantry (usually), warmachine crews and skirmishers however make very fine pincushions for this tactic.

Try it out for yourself, its quite fun :victory:


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

i thought Feigned Flight meant that you could flee as a charge reaction and automatically rally in your own turn.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Well I do not have the armybook so if you have it then you're probably right.

But then again if feigned flight is what you say it is its still good as you can pick your fights. And seeing they do not have a lot of armour or armourpiercing potential this could be vital.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't mean kill the machine, I meant kill the crew lmao.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I also meant the crew, but still 3 javelins will kill 1 crewman, most have 3, ok they will have to take a panic check, but there's a big chance they won't fail it and then shoot your terradons.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

better your terradons than your saurus or stegadons.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Just to clear things up, if the warmachine crew is in combat it cannot fire their machine because they are locked in combat. And usually units in cc cannot be shot at while in combat except for some magic missiles. So yea they are still great. They kill the crew and overrun off the board so they dont get shot at or they stay locked in combat and therefore still cant be shot at.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I know, but Orochi was talking about throwing the javelins.
Fighting the crew could be a succes, but since you don't have much attacks( with 3 terradons you've got 3 ws3 s4 attacks and 3 ws2 s3 attacks) it might often happen that you'll lose, I gotta try and see, I guess i'll win, but since I am poor at rolling and all my friends are really great at rolling I am at a disadvantage.(one of my friends managed to roll sixes more then 50% of the times, yes I counted it, the good thing was that he did that too with Ld tests and he fled of the board with a unit )


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Getting them into combat with a war machine isn't necessarily for the win, but to keep that machine from shooting and keeps your terradon's from getting shot.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Units of 5 terradons put the fear of the Old Ones into such units as Squig Hoppers and Waywatchers. 5D3 STR4 rocks dropped on them really spoils their day. And you don't have to take all those pesky minuses to shooting! Plus they're the only unit of flyers that can be joined by a character, further increasing their value not to mention their Ld.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

As a WE player flying units are great I came up against and empire cannon/steam tank line and didn't have warhawks needless to say I died very quickly and horrendously, flying creature like terradons save blocks of infantry and other important units very very well


----------

